# Paris Hilton's trading in TinkerBell!!!



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Paris Hilton is trading in Tinkerbell for a smaller dog because she thinks that Tinkerbell is too big, like 4 pounds at the most? She wants a smaller dog, she doesnt even care about little Tink









Read this









The House of Wax babe decided the teacup chihuahua had grown too big to make the grade as a fashion accessory, so she sent the pooch off to live with her mother, Kathy, New York magazine has reported.

Fickle Hilton has downsized to a newer model called Bambi, who is apparently much easier to co-ordinate with her evening ensembles.

"(Paris) only likes them when they're very small, and Tinkerbell got too big," a mate said to New York magazine.

Tinkerbell first hit the headlines in August last year, when she went missing in Hilton's West Hollywood neighbourhood. The distraught hotel heiress was so upset she stumped up a $6500 reward for the pampered pooch, who was found a week later.

In June, Hilton referred to Bambi as Tinkerbell's "boyfriend" but it was clear even back then that Tinkerbell knew the score.

"I still have Tinkerbell and I love her, too, but she gets jealous and she bites him when I'm holding both of them," she said.

But a spokesperson from Tinkerbell's breeder, Texas Teacups, has a theory as to why the pooch might have been kicked to the kerb.

"Tinkerbell is at the larger end of the teacups. Usually, they won't go over 3.5 pounds (1.6kg), but if you fix them or feed them junk ...," the rep said.

There is no word yet on how the move will affect Britney Spears' chihuahua Bit Bit.

This is horrible, how cruel


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

It is just what I would have expected. This girl has no talent - she doesn't sing, dance, or act. What in the world is her claim to fame. I don't like Britney either, but at least she does something - even if she does it badly. 

Boy, do I sound like a middle age woman, or what????


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

ugh...that makes me mad!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 15 2005, 02:21 PM
> *It is just what I would have expected.  This girl has no talent - she doesn't sing, dance, or act.  What in the world is her claim to fame.  I don't like Britney either, but at least she does something - even if she does it badly.
> 
> Boy, do I sound like a middle age woman, or what????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90691*


[/QUOTE]
Youre absolutely right, I think shes famous for being rich and acting dumb on reality shows. I dont like Britney either.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

How disgusting! But is anybody really surprised?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Did a search on google and found this:


> Chihuahua too big a bitch for Paris
> 16 August 2005
> 
> Paris Hilton has dumped her famed Chihuahua Tinkerbell after it literally became too big for its boots.
> ...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Aug 15 2005, 02:30 PM
> *How disgusting! But is anybody really surprised?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90698*


[/QUOTE]
Not really, but a little. I thought that she cared a bit about Tink when she went looking for her, and put up the reward for a lot of $$$$ Guess not though.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 15 2005, 02:31 PM
> *Did a search on google and found this:
> QUOTE*


*



Chihuahua too big a bitch for Paris
16 August 2005

Paris Hilton has dumped her famed Chihuahua Tinkerbell after it literally became too big for its boots.

Hilton, who is rarely seen without the teacup Chihuahua, has replaced Tinkerbell with a smaller version called Bambi according to the New York Daily News.

"[Paris] only likes them when they're very small, and Tinkerbell got too big," a friend told the newspaper.

The dog made headlines last year when Paris was photographed distributing lost-dog posters around Hollywood, only to be reminded she had left the dog with her grandmother.

Tinkerbell, which cost Paris around $US10,000, hasn't left the Hilton family though, as Paris' mother Kathy has taken over as its guardian.

Click to expand...

*<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90699
[/B][/QUOTE]

I saw that too


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 15 2005, 01:21 PM
> *It is just what I would have expected.  This girl has no talent - she doesn't sing, dance, or act.  What in the world is her claim to fame.  I don't like Britney either, but at least she does something - even if she does it badly.
> 
> Boy, do I sound like a middle age woman, or what????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90691*


[/QUOTE]

She makes sex tapes ... that's her talent!

I watched part of one episode of the Kathy Hilton reality show before flipping the channel in disgust and it was the one where Paris and her sister come to visit. Kathy Hilton kept referring to Tinkerbell as "he".

And she is going to take care of Tinkerbell now?

I'm sure size is the same reason we never see Britney with her Maltese Lacey anymore. Someone posted a picture awhile back and Lacey is big, like the size of my Lady. What did she expect when she bought Lacey from a pet store?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Aug 15 2005, 02:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She makes sex tapes ... that's her talent!

I watched part of one episode of the Kathy Hilton reality show before flipping the channel in disgust and it was the one where Paris and her sister come to visit. Kathy Hilton kept referring to Tinkerbell as "he".

And she is going to take care of Tinkerbell now?

I'm sure size is the same reason we never see Britney with her Maltese Lacey anymore. Someone posted a picture awhile back and Lacey is big, like the size of my Lady. What did she expect when she bought Lacey from a pet store?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90705
[/B][/QUOTE]

:lol: 
Poor Tinkerbell, she has no respect. Most celebrities get their pups from pet stores beacause they are soo uneducated.


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Most reputable breeders WON'T sell to celebrities for just this reason. Once the fad wears off (or the dog grows too big), out the door with it along with last year's fashions. So much for her $10k teacup. Just goes to show that money can't buy brains..or class, for that matter.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

How horrible! Dogs are living things like people are, it's like throwing a baby away!







Paris Hilton is really stupid, she's not even good looking!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 15 2005, 02:52 PM
> *She makes sex tapes ... that's her talent!*


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Aug 15 2005, 04:21 PM
> *How horrible! Dogs are living things like people are, it's like throwing a baby away!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I know!! I dont understand why people think so, probably because she super skinny, bleach blond and because of her talent that Ladysmom mentioned


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Did anyone else catch the breeder's (and I use that term very reluctantly) comment that having the dog "fixed" contributed to its larger size? Texas Teacups does not sound like the kind of place I would go to for a pup!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Aug 15 2005, 04:45 PM
> *Did anyone else catch the breeder's (and I use that term very reluctantly) comment that having the dog "fixed" contributed to its larger size?  Texas Teacups does not sound like the kind of place I would go to for a pup!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90754*


[/QUOTE]
Yes I did see that, arghh







How sad


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 15 2005, 02:21 PM
> *It is just what I would have expected.  This girl has no talent - she doesn't sing, dance, or act.  What in the world is her claim to fame.  I don't like Britney either, but at least she does something - even if she does it badly.
> 
> Boy, do I sound like a middle age woman, or what????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90691*


[/QUOTE]

My sentiments exactly, but I will add, what a cruel heartless excuse for a human being she is.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

sad very sad


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 15 2005, 02:21 PM
> *It is just what I would have expected.  This girl has no talent - she doesn't sing, dance, or act.  What in the world is her claim to fame.  I don't like Britney either, but at least she does something - even if she does it badly.
> 
> Boy, do I sound like a middle age woman, or what????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90691*


[/QUOTE]

I agree these kid stars on TV today have no talent at all. NONE> There talent is the fact that there parents are rich. They way they are going they won't have enough money to last them until 30.
It jsut shows she never love her dog. Poor puppy. I bet you it not even 10 pounds. just horible.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Aug 15 2005, 07:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree these kid stars on TV today have no talent at all. NONE> There talent is the fact that there parents are rich. They way they are going they won't have enough money to last them until 30.
It jsut shows she never love her dog. Poor puppy. I bet you it not even 10 pounds. just horible.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90812
[/B][/QUOTE]
Umm...I think its 4 or 5 pounds, no more than that.


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

I have to admit I'm a bit surprised that Paris has traded into a new smaller version, because in interviews with her and family/friends, its always mentioned she's been an animal lover since she was young. I guess that was a lie.

My baby is now 6.6lbs and at least 1.6lbs larger than what I was told she would grow to be. And sometimes I get jealous of smaller dogs, until I come to my senses, which is the second I lay eyes on Molly. So there is no way in the world I would ever give up Molly. I love her so much. I would never ever trade her in.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 15 2005, 08:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Umm...I think its 4 or 5 pounds, no more than that.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90820
[/B][/QUOTE]

yep in my mind 10 pounds is still a small puppy and her dog is only 5 pound and she gives it away... horible. I don't care how big chelsey or chester get no one is taking them away from me... they complete my life


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Aug 15 2005, 09:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep in my mind 10 pounds is still a small puppy and her dog is only 5 pound and she gives it away... horible. I don't care how big chelsey or chester get no one is taking them away from me... they complete my life
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90835
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know, I just dont understand how she can give up a dog after shes bonded with her for so long. When I see a pup 2 times, I get so attatched I just cant give the pup up, no matter what.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Aug 15 2005, 12:52 PM
> *She makes sex tapes ... that's her talent!
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90705*


[/QUOTE]

Oh Lady's Mom....you're killing me!! 














I about fell off the couch reading that one! So true, she is just an untalented high society call girl! Not to mention the fact that she is about as smart as a box of rocks.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

-_-


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mimi2+Aug 15 2005, 10:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Lady's Mom....you're killing me!! 














I about fell off the couch reading that one! So true, she is just an untalented high society call girl! Not to mention the fact that she is about as smart as a box of rocks.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90853
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just have to ask. Are they really that dumb or do they just act that way because it is expected. How can anyone be the dumb.








I really hate the fact that our children are watching this junk and idolizing them. They don't have a clue in the world and just make women look bad. Women have been through much to get the respect and get paid the same as men and these little girls throw it all out the window in 5 min. I wish they would take them off T.V they don't deserve to be on it. Well I hope no one sells her an other puppy.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Aug 15 2005, 11:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I just have to ask . Are they really that dumb or do they just act that way because it is expected. How can anyone be the dumb.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90874
[/B][/QUOTE]
I dont know, but I wouldnt be surprised if she was







It looks like she doesnt completely understand anything


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Aug 15 2005, 03:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree these kid stars on TV today have no talent at all. NONE> There talent is the fact that there parents are rich. They way they are going they won't have enough money to last them until 30.
It jsut shows she never love her dog. Poor puppy. I bet you it not even 10 pounds. just horible.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90812
[/B][/QUOTE]
Didn't her grandfather or someone create the Hilton hotel?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis+Aug 15 2005, 11:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Didn't her grandfather or someone create the Hilton hotel?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90880
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes he did. Thats why shes famous. What do you all think of her sister? A li'l better?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I really have noting nice to say about them. I Just wish kids had better role models on TV to watch


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 15 2005, 10:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know, but I wouldnt be surprised if she was







It looks like she doesnt completely understand anything
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90878
[/B][/QUOTE]
My dad said he say some interview with Paris (I think it was with Barbara Walters) and Paris is supposedly really smart. She just acts dumb. Not sure if that is true. I just don't get her.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Just don't get it, giving up your pooch because they grew too big? What a heartless person!!!

Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

[/QUOTE]What do you all think of her sister? A li'l better?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90881
[/QUOTE]

I think they are both smarter than they act. I think Paris is smart for taking advantage of the opportunities she's been given. Although I would not choose to act like a bimbette, but everyone does what they think is right. I mean, how many heiress' and heirs are out there who don't achieve anything, especially their own self worth, because they were born into money and told their worth comes from the fortune? 

Nikki is better, cuz I don't think she needs or craves the attention. She seems more level-headed. And we have to remember they came from a totally different lifestyle than the majority of Americans.

That, of course, never excuses rudeness and ignorance... or giving up a baby simply because its no longer convenient for any reason.

Paris obviously has emotional and relational issues (thus she makes sex tapes and changes to fit her current partner). I give her the "she's young" card. She still has a lot more life to live and to grow.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Aug 15 2005, 01:21 PM
> *It is just what I would have expected.  This girl has no talent - she doesn't sing, dance, or act.  What in the world is her claim to fame.  I don't like Britney either, but at least she does something - even if she does it badly.
> 
> Boy, do I sound like a middle age woman, or what????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90691*


[/QUOTE]

As a card carrying AARP member I agree.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

What do you all think of her sister? A li'l better?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90881
[/QUOTE]

I think they are both smarter than they act. I think Paris is smart for taking advantage of the opportunities she's been given. Although I would not choose to act like a bimbette, but everyone does what they think is right. I mean, how many heiress' and heirs are out there who don't achieve anything, especially their own self worth, because they were born into money and told their worth comes from the fortune? 

Nikki is better, cuz I don't think she needs or craves the attention. She seems more level-headed. And we have to remember they came from a totally different lifestyle than the majority of Americans.

That, of course, never excuses rudeness and ignorance... or giving up a baby simply because its no longer convenient for any reason.

Paris obviously has emotional and relational issues (thus she makes sex tapes and changes to fit her current partner). I give her the "she's young" card. She still has a lot more life to live and to grow.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91022
[/QUOTE]

True, but what she did was awful


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I saw a dog shirt online that read, "I hate Tinkerbell, that *itch has everything"....I guess they're going to have to change that to "Tinkerbell's mom is a *itch"....sorry for the language


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Aug 18 2005, 04:22 PM
> *I saw a dog shirt online that read, "I hate Tinkerbell, that *itch has everything"....I guess they're going to have to change that to "Tinkerbell's mom is a *itch"....sorry for the language
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91930*


[/QUOTE]
Yes, I thought about that too! Good idea, lol


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i'm not trying to sound like an ultra-paris-hilton-lover, but...

she wasn't the one who released the sex tape, it was her ex.. and we can't always take what newspapers/magazines say to be true.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Aug 18 2005, 05:44 PM
> *i'm not trying to sound like an ultra-paris-hilton-lover, but...
> 
> she wasn't the one who released the sex tape, it was her ex.. and we can't always take what newspapers/magazines say to be true.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=91999*


[/QUOTE]
Ok, but I just wanna say she shouldnt have be doing that in the first place.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Yeah, BAD Paris trusting her boyfriend...a guy she was in love with. When are women going to learn to NOT trust anyone that they love?? Making a tape can be a lot of fun. Personally, I see to it that it's never out of my sight and destroyed the same day/night. Should I be more trusting? Some would say that I have issues with trust. And others would say I was stupid for trusting someone in the first place. In the end, you have to go with your heart and just hope it's the right thing to do. And when you go with your heart and make a mistake, I hope that it's not plastered all over the evening news and in various internet forums and on newspapers all over the place.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Never trust these guys







They can turn


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Oh, I should have included this smilie in the first part of my post







because I was being sarcastic. I DO think trust is paramount. The second part of my post was exactly how I feel .....no sarcasm.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I for one didn't even know who paris hilton was before her sex tapes became a big deal. I think it is funny that they came out right in time for her show to premiere...I have always thought, could those tapes have been a smart marketing ploy?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Aug 19 2005, 02:36 AM
> *I for one didn't even know who paris hilton was before her sex tapes became a big deal. I think it is funny that they came out right in time for her show to premiere...I have always thought, could those tapes have been a smart marketing ploy?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=92183*


[/QUOTE]
Hmm...that is weird


----------

